# Anyone hitting the rigs?



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

The forecast is looking really good.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

once I get this move done.... I'll be back in action!!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are either headed out tonight or first thing in the morning, planning on overnighting Monday night.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Heading out sometime after midnight from OB or Ft Morgan trying to avoid the snapper rush. Be going out alone, but did that before. If anyone has too many I could use one for company and experience. PM if anyone is interested. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Anyone doing this this month? I am working weekends and have the weekdays to myself I would love to buddy boat with a few guys out to do it for the first time.

1999 Hydra Sport 2450 Vector twin 1999 Johnson Ocean Pro 150s


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

will be planning a trip this month next good window


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I want in! Is it gonna be an over nighter?


----------

